# Apsel makes me a proud Mama again



## Apsel (Apr 9, 2012)

First GSD Specialty show today Apsel got Reserve Futurity Male.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Major Congrats!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Way to go!!!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

That's awsome. Grats. /high five


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

SUPER congrats!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Now THAT is a RIBBON!

Congratz!!!


----------



## Apsel (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks all very proud of him he got his CH title in 2 shows, now this and hes just 12 months old... hoping good things in his future ...


----------



## Apsel (Apr 9, 2012)

*Apsel*

Judge picture from show


----------

